# Antlers for puppy??



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They are fine for puppies 15 weeks, my almost 5 month old has had one for more than a month and he chews on it occasionally. He does not love it, however. They do come in sizes and I had to order it online. I don't remember where right now, if someone else doesn't give you a link, I will find it.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

They are great for puppies, especially at 15 weeks for those teething needs.

Here's a thread with a couple different options that members have used...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...te-buy-quality-bully-sticks-cow-ears-etc.html


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

I had some deer antlers from hunting a few years ago, gave my two each one and several months later they are still working on them lol. They don't stay with them for hours on end, just 20 minutes or so at a time. Worked great for me.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I buy Gunner's antlers from Camp Run-A-Pup Doggie Day Camp in Chicago Illinois - Dog Kennel and Dog Sitting Service 

The lady is very nice and helpful. Katybeth Jensen-Ruscitti - LinkedIn


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey just got his first one a couple of days ago and LOVES IT!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just gave Sasha Selka's antler (washed) that Aunt Betty sent him when he was so bored. Sasha LOVES it!!! especially since he can no longer chew on sticks after reading that other thread!


----------

